# Love That Food!



## LadyBug (Feb 22, 2008)

Jamie with his salad(it's increased in size since this pic was taken, but this was his _first_, and we wanted to see how he'd do with it:dude and now, with out further ado, Jamie!







Jamie, Pickles and The Hand(ok, ok, so it's my mom's hand. but _still_:biggrin2






any body else got cute foodie pics to share?

Anna


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Feb 22, 2008)

Sigh...my Billy refuses to eat lettuce, tomato, carrots, celery, cucumber, apple, banana, pretty much every single vegetable I've tried to give him. I accidentally got a bit of banana on his face once when I was trying to give him a piece and he threw a fit! He started shaking his head around and immediately wiped it off his face. 

This is the complete list of what he will eat: pellets, timothy hay, oatmeal, craisins, cherries, parsley, all paper products, and cupcake sprinkles (ok we won't let him have those but he likes them!) 

I'm trying to upload a video to photobucket but it's being incredibly slow, so here's a still taken from the video of Billy enjoying National Geographic:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Feb 22, 2008)

Yay the video loaded! I hope this works, I've never linked a video from photobucket before :?

Normally I stop Billy right away when he's eating paper but he looked so cute this time I had to film it! :biggrin2:


----------



## LadyBug (Feb 22, 2008)

showed my little sister, we both think it's adorable!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

The only one I have handy, is Sasha munching


----------



## missyscove (Feb 22, 2008)




----------

